# Ambrosio Excellight S.S.C



## phil-bianchi (May 23, 2006)

Any opnions...

thanks


----------



## Spunout (Aug 12, 2002)

Nice.


----------



## DaveLobster (Feb 5, 2004)

These will be the next wheels I build for myself...

Haven't used those rims, but I just built up a rear wheel for a clydesdale buddy of mine using an Ambrosio Balance rim. Very nice, esp. considering they were under $30 each.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

phil-bianchi said:


> Any opnions...
> 
> thanks



I've had a set of chorus/ ambrosio excellights w/ DT 14/15 spokes for 3 years. Nice rims, a bit heavier than open pro, but no clicks. They make for a good wheel.


----------



## ColdRider (Mar 17, 2005)

I ride excellight SSC. Love them. Excellent rims. When I got my bike built, I asked the builder to do me a set of wheels too. He picked those. I love the finish. Over 6k km so far and nothing "odd" to report (although that is a testament to M. Ryffranck's work).

They are a bit heavier then OP by 5-10g, according to weightweenies. For me, they are less ubiquitous then mavics, so I like them :thumbsup: 

-CR


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Great rims*



phil-bianchi said:


> Any opnions...
> 
> thanks


I've run a set for 4 seasons using Sapim DB spokes and Phil Hubs. I don't spend much time weighing things but the quality of the finish and fits is better than Mavic OP's which I've also used. My last 3 sets of HP wheels have all used Ambrosio rims, Excellence, Excellight and Balance.

Pricing on the former two is not good compared to Mavic and availability is not always good. Otherwise, I recommend them highly.


----------



## Ligero (Oct 21, 2005)

The excellight is one of my favorite box section rims, it is head and shoulder above the open pro. The weight is only a few grams more then the op and you don't get the "click" of the op.


----------



## varoadie (Feb 4, 2005)

*Excellites are great*

I have a set that a friend built up and they are have given me no problems and look cool. I have the on a C-40 with black spokes to go with the black rims and they have a nice understated look. I recommend.


----------



## phil-bianchi (May 23, 2006)

SUN RINGLE OEM & AMBROSIO 
are excellights made by sun-ringle? i notice the same braking literature - 
tcb for sr & tqb for ambrosio. specs are identical and I see some sr hubs are also identical to ambrosio zenith hubs. 

I would assume so as Sun Ringle are an OEM.

see "ME14A"
<img src="https://www.sun-ringle.com/2006/roadrims.jpg" />


----------



## DaveLobster (Feb 5, 2004)

phil-bianchi said:


> SUN RINGLE OEM & AMBROSIO
> are excellights made by sun-ringle? i notice the same braking literature -
> tcb for sr & tqb for ambrosio. specs are identical and I see some sr hubs are also identical to ambrosio zenith hubs.
> 
> I would assume so as Sun Ringle are an OEM.


I have been thinking about this since you posted, but I haven't had time until now to look into it. It appears to me that the Ambrosios are double eyeletted, and the Suns have single eyelets. Also, the Suns appear to be just a bit shallower. Does anyone have the ERD's of both rims? 

However, based on just the eyelets, I would hesitate to state that they are the same rims.


----------



## phil-bianchi (May 23, 2006)

the chrono f20's and vista cruisers look identical also.

i'll look around for some erd's and images of ambrosio/ringle hubs too.


----------



## beantownbiker (May 30, 2002)

where is the best place to get one ambrosio ssc rim? I would like to replace my aging FIR xenith rim with a new box section and OP was going to be the answer, but with all these people singing the praises of the ssc, i would like to give it a shot. So if someone knows the ERD and where i can get one that would great!


----------



## Karbon (Oct 13, 2005)

beantownbiker said:


> where is the best place to get one ambrosio ssc rim? I would like to replace my aging FIR xenith rim with a new box section and OP was going to be the answer, but with all these people singing the praises of the ssc, i would like to give it a shot. So if someone knows the ERD and where i can get one that would great!



www.ligerowheels.com


----------



## thejerk (Oct 14, 2004)

Ligero....do you happen to know if Ambrosio still makes the Nexus rim?

that seems to be more of a true box (more akin to an MA2) section rim than the Excellite.


----------



## Spunout (Aug 12, 2002)

Excellence are also not a box section.

I tried to hook up a set of Nemesis (box section tubular) but ended up with Excellence tubulars. Similar profile to an Open Pro.


----------



## croswell1 (Feb 19, 2005)

Although I really cant fault the "Open Pros (they are good rims) I can say that the Ambrosio 'Excellence' rims are better IMO. The finish is a class it's own, and with the brass couterweight, they are the most perfectly balanced rims I've ever used. Heads above the Open pros, not to mention that they're still being used by the pros in europe. 

I believe the "Excelite ssc" is of a slightly taller profile than the Open Pro, or the 'Excellence'. Closer to that of the DT Swiss RR 1.1 rim.

My advice?.......snag the 'Excellites' or the 'Excellence'. Ambrosio has a rich history in pro cycling for a good reason.


----------



## phil-bianchi (May 23, 2006)

*amrosio - ringle OEM's ?*

i hear powertap & ambrosio have the same freewheels... powertap is based in the same state as ringle, is powertap getting there hub parts made by ringle?... i'm trying to put together wether ringle are ambrosio's OEM?

found some other intersting stuff too. btw I ahave also attached image of ambrosio/ringle hubs... 

<a href="http://www.hayesdiscbrake.com/news071105.shtml">hayes brakes buys sun metal: i.e sun-ringle</a> (http://www.sunmetal.com/)


<a href="http://www.hayesbrake.com/history.html">hayes brakes fitted on the Blue Flame!</a>


<a href="http://www.hayesbrake.com/News_Buyout.html">
(the brenlin group) buys hayes brakes</a>

<a href="http://www.city-data.com/elec/elec-AKRON-OH.html">brenlin group Republican Supporter Donations</a>
Brennan, David L. Mr. (The Brenlin Group/Chairman Of The B), (Zip code: 44308) $25000 to REPUBLICAN NATIONAL COMMITTEE on 08/27/03

<a href="http://www.dod.mil/dodgc/defense_ethics/resource_library/contractors01.pdf">
brenlin group Department of Defense Contracts
(search brenlin)
</a>


<a href="http://www.corporateaffiliations.com/Executable/cn_mergers.asp?begins=B">
changed brenlin group name to "the cypress companies. inc"</a>


<a href="http://newsmeat.com/fec/bystate_detail.php?st=&zip=44224&last=Bauer&first=Roland">
"the cypress companies. inc" bossman Roland BAuer is a big bush fan...
</a>

<a href="http://query.nytimes.com/gst/fullpage.html?res=9C0CE1DF103BF93BA35751C1A9649C8B63&sec=&pagewanted=print">

and finally it's too late if you thought you could bang up the other bossmans daughter for a cheap pair of hubs...
</a>

p.s. I wonder if the cypress companies hooks up ol' dubya with his spare bike parts... i'll have to keep an eye out if george is rollin' some ambrosio's



text for wedding story if link not working:
WEDDINGS/CELEBRATIONS; Missy McCready, Matthew McGinnes

Article Tools Sponsored By
Published: December 8, 2002

Melissa Ann McCready, the daughter of Mr. and Mrs. James P. McCready of Naples, Fla., and Akron, Ohio, was married yesterday to Matthew Tompkins McGinnes, the son of Mr. and Mrs. Arthur P. G. McGinnes of Wellesley Hills, Mass. The Rev. Dr. Robert A. Hoffman, a Lutheran minister and an uncle of the bridegroom, officiated at the home of the bride's parents in Naples.

Mrs. McGinnes, 31, is known as Missy. She is a marketing manager at Biogen, the biotechnology concern in Cambridge, Mass., where she manages marketing campaigns for Avonex, a drug for multiple sclerosis. She graduated from Georgetown and received an M.B.A. from Northwestern. Her father is the chief executive and majority owner of the Cypress Companies, a holding company in Akron that specializes in the manufacture of industrial equipment. Her mother, Gail J. McCready, is the vice chairwoman of a fund-raising committee of the Cleveland Clinic.

Mr. McGinnes, also 31, is a director of business development and strategy at the Parametric Technology Corporation, a company in Needham, Mass., that develops computer-aided design software for manufacturers. He graduated from Dartmouth and received an M.B.A. from Northwestern. His mother, Louise Hartmann McGinnes, is a calligrapher in Wellesley Hills. His father is the president of MicroMedia of New England, a document conversion business in Norwood, Mass.


----------



## Karbon (Oct 13, 2005)

I think you will find they all buy their hubs from the same vendor in Taiwan.

Ambrosio make their own rims in Italy. Sun alsohave their own rim factory. The two aren't even on the same continent.


----------

